# Some of my AFV paintwork



## Tieleader (May 22, 2019)

Hey, guys. Thought one or two of you might find these of interest. I have recently, within the last month, started to paint unit and tac markings on our vehicles here at the AHM.
First up our IS2 heavy tank, the only one on display in the US. The marking are the 50th Tank Regiment, 11th Tank Corps. Incredibly dull but the unit it served with in Berlin.
I'll add pixs as I progress onto more vehicles on my list which is running around a dozen so far. If anyone said I'd be painting the real things instead of the 1/35th kind I wouldn't have believed them. Hell, it's a tough gig but someone has to do it!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (May 22, 2019)

Next our Churchill VII Crocodile. We named it in honor of our lead docent's dad who served on these in WW2. The unit markings are the 79th Armored Division, commonly called Hobart's Funnies. I purposely skewed the front bull on the front plate to the left to give , hopefully, the impression that there was a guy out in the field with a paintbrush and no templates like I was.
Next project the M7 Priest!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (May 27, 2019)

The M7 Priest. Ours is the B2 variant with the higher elevation gears to deal with the Korean hills. Markings are the 92nd Artillery. Somewhat ironic that a devil's head is on a Priest...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2019)

Nice work.


----------



## Tieleader (May 28, 2019)

thanks all. Not sure what's next,maybe the SdZk 222 ?


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 9, 2019)

Got approval to paint this on our Easy Eight Sherman. Woo Hoo !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 30, 2019)

Finished off Cerberus on the M60A1 Patton this weekend. Started on our 222 scout today as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 23, 2019)

Finished off the 501st logo on our 222 this weekend. This is one of two known, the other is in Kubinka, Russia. The tiger 9" long. The lighting changes the real colors unfortunately.
Update: found that the Weald Foundation is going to restore one as well

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2019)

Nice work.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2019)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 5, 2019)

Ok, kids. This is the big project so far.
Started working on the M4A3E8 HVSS Sherman this past weekend. Since this is such large job I've decided to post bits as I go all. So for starters here's my "canvas", painting stuff and references and fuel. Gotta have the fuel!
BTW if anyone can point me to any other pixs of this particular tank I'd be REALLY grateful. I'll be the first to admit that I'm the world's worst researcher, I could only find two actual pixs and one artist interpretation. I do know it was used in Operation Ripper in Korea but that's about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 5, 2019)

Sanded and scuffed up the paint. Final wash down before the paint. Really treating this like a big model actually...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Aug 11, 2019)

Started to lay down the base coat of yellow recently. This won't be the final shade of course.
Breathing down too much paint fumes can also have a detrimental effect on your inhibitions...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Aug 17, 2019)

War Thunder's new skin for the E8. Guaranteed to add 10mph to your top speed. Because everything goes faster with flames painted on it!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 17, 2019)

Awesome Tieleader! That is cool! You have the best job in the world!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 18, 2019)

Got about 95% of the base yellow down now. Just have to clean up the lines a little bit for the final yellow/orange. When I first thought about doing this little project I thought.."It can't be that much harder than a 1/35th model can it...?" 
Don't get me wrong I wouldn't trade this for anything (except to paint our Dora of course!) but some times the finish line looks sooooo far away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 18, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Awesome Tieleader! That is cool! You have the best job in the world!


Just a volunteer. To get a paycheck as well would be like wishing for a unicorn that sh*ts gold bricks. Too much to hope for. Just ecstatic that they let me play with their REALLY expensive toys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 18, 2019)

Good stuff nonetheless Tieleader, volunteering in museums is so rewarding.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 25, 2019)

Taking a break from the horrific fumes of the yellow paint (automotive acrylic/enamel) to start work on the mouth area (Rustoleum primer).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 3, 2019)

Started to detail the mouth, claws and eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2019)

Real Nice..


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 8, 2019)

Seriously messed up my shoulder this week so didn't get to add too much this weekend. Here's the final shading on the teeth and claws.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2019)

Nice work - hope the shoulder heals quickly.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2019)

Great work!


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 10, 2019)

Me too!


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 29, 2019)

Started to lay down some final (?) coats of yellow and first stripes as a test.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2019)

Lovely work!


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 20, 2019)

Didn't get to do much done the last two weekends. Last weekend was our big annual WW2 reenactment so no painting there. 
I did manage to finish the final yellow paint on the hull sides this weekend however. Onto the turret!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Oct 27, 2019)

Finished up the whole turret with final yellow and OD topping. Going with that applied in the field sort of edge effect, not nice frog tape edge lines. I've been in contact with a couple of Sherman authors/experts who have given me some really good insights on the missing (not photographed) parts of these tanks so I can reasonably fill in the unknown areas without too much dispute from the nit pickers. Two more days, hopefully, and that will be the end of the horrific yellow paint and I can start breathing and regrowing brain cells again (hopefully) .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 4, 2019)

Two catered events at the museum this weekend so no painting ...AGAIN! First was a "thank you" affair for the volunteers (very yummy!) and the second for the B-17 restoration co-op annual meeting. Bunch of groups working on different Fortresses from around the country. Talked to one guy who flies the IL2 resto and he said it flies finicky like a helo, although 7,000 lbs lighter than a combat bird. So anyways all I got to this weekend was taping out the outline that will define the face and paws in black stripes. Back to the horrific yellow paint that sticks up a 77,000 sq ft building next weekend...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2019)

Lovely work!


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 25, 2019)

Taping and chalking this weekend on the turret and gun tube. I think it looks like a big party tank with confetti at this point.
I'll be following the same process on the hull sides...eventually.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 26, 2019)

Garish is not the word! Well done my friend!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2019)

Good work!


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 9, 2019)

Finished taping and chalking the hull sides of my party tank. Hopefully starting to putting paint on metal next weekend.
Party on, Wayne!
Party on Garth!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2019)

Good stuff. With all that yellow, maybe the RCAF are short of paint ....................


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Dec 12, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff. With all that yellow, maybe the RCAF are short of paint ....................


They wouldn't want my paint. The aircrew would pass out from the horrific fumes.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2019)

Good work!


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 12, 2020)

Haven't posted in a few weeks so here's the latest. The black stripes are all down and I've put down the first colors of "spots" on the front glacias. Again keeping that "put on in the field" look so the rough edges and paint runs are intentionally as close to the original as far as I can make them. As usual the blue lights are messing up the true colors. The spots are really Olive drab but I can't properly color correct the pixs...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 18, 2020)

Thinking that I can finish up this little project next weekend. I'll post the final pixs later, no spoilers!


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 1, 2020)

Here there be tigers! 
After 35 weekends putting a big check in the box. It has been a long ride but finished up at last. Did I love every minute of it ,except for the yellow paint fumes,...yes. Would I ever do it again...no. You may notice (I hope)I scuffed the final paint to simulate the crew going up and down the sides and turret top. Also, painted each section with the idea that all the crew pitched in and had their own paint style.The eagle eyed among you may spot the two easter eggs I put in. As far as I know this is now the only one painted up with the full body wrap. Anyone know differently let me know! The AHM was nice enough to write up a little posting as well.
Tiger-faced Sherman - The American Heritage Museum
If you're ever in the Boston area come on by to see kitty and all the other toys! Well worth the trip.
Part two to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 1, 2020)

Part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2020)

Great job.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2020)

Great stuff!


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 20, 2020)

ok, technically not a tank but still... couple of nose art panels. Both pieces are a couple of wing skin panels off 909, before obviously. 909 just because I never got to paint it the first time. Mouse is going to be my 1/1 template for 17 being restored now. The panel is 68" X 35". Just one color down now for starters. I'll try to remember to update as I go along...
PS I'm a painter not a photographer!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 23, 2020)

You know how to make an old tanker happy! Great work with the tracks.


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 19, 2021)

Another one off the checklist. This time a M48 Patton tank. Again, a painter not a photographer! Got my first Panzer I part to paint last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2021)

Good stuff!


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 23, 2021)

First little part of the Panzer 1. A gunsight placard for the MGs

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 8, 2021)

Started to lay out the markings for our Panzer IA this weekend. This is a very early model with the Krupp air cooled motor. The following versions, AusfB and later, started the long partnership between Maybach and panzers. Ours will be a runner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Mar 9, 2021)

Nice work


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 12, 2021)

Finished up my full size template of the B-17 nose art. Approximately 6 feet X 3 feet. The airplane is down in Florida now being taken down to the wingspars for a total resto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2021)

😳


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2021)

Good work!


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 29, 2021)

quick little tac markings on our M3 Lee

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2021)

Nice work!


----------

